# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  توروخدا کمکم کنین! میشه به نتایج انتخاب رشته اعتراض کرد؟

## mhsn.1177mj

سلام ببینید من تو دقیقه ها اخر داشتم انتخاب رشته میکردم عجله داشتم دقیقا 2تا کد رشته پرستاری پشت سر هم بودن ولی یکی مال نیمسال اول بود یکی هم نیمسال دوم! منم بجای اینکه بیام نیمسال اولو انتخاب کنم اشتباه کردم نیمسال دوم انتخاب کردم! و الان همون نیمسال دوم قبول شدم! میشه اعتراض کرد که من نیمسال اول برم دانشگاه؟

----------


## Reza111

سلام
فکر می کنم جای اعتراض داشته باشه البته خیلی دلتون رو به اینکه جواب بگیرین خوش نکنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## king of konkur

اعتراض میتونید بکنید ولی امادگی داشته باشید که قبول نشه...

----------


## vahidss

تلاشتونو بکنید 
از داشنگاهتونم پیگیری کنید

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اخه چرا دقایق اخر??? خخخ

فکر نکنم فرصتی باشه بجز انتقال گرفتن

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> اعتراض میتونید بکنید ولی امادگی داشته باشید که قبول نشه...


از چه طریق میتونم اعتراض کنم؟!

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> سلام
> فکر می کنم جای اعتراض داشته باشه البته خیلی دلتون رو به اینکه جواب بگیرین خوش نکنید.
> موفق باشید.


از چه طریق میتونم اعتراض کنم؟از طریق دانشگاه؟ لطفا کمک کنید!

----------


## khatte2

نمیشه دیگه
چون نیمسال اول یک نفرو قبول کردن دیگه

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> نمیشه دیگه
> چون نیمسال اول یک نفرو قبول کردن دیگه


ربطی نداره! بعضیا ممکنه انتقالی بگیرن یا بعضیا قصد ندارن تو این رشته ادامه بدن و اصلا نمیان!!

----------


## P_Soofia

*سلام برای اعتراض به تریتیب زیر عمل کنید:
سایت سازمان سنجش ---> ورود به سیستم پاسخ گویی ---> عضویت ---> ورود به حساب کاربری ---> درخواست جدید ----> انتخاب آزمون سراسری 95 ---> اعتراض به نتیجه قبولی*

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> *سلام برای اعتراض به تریتیب زیر عمل کنید:
> سایت سازمان سنجش ---> ورود به سیستم پاسخ گویی ---> عضویت ---> ورود به حساب کاربری ---> درخواست جدید ----> انتخاب آزمون سراسری 95 ---> اعتراض به نتیجه قبولی*


بصورت کتبی باید اعتراض کرد؟ بعد حداکثر جوابش تا کی میاد؟

----------


## khatte2

> ربطی نداره! بعضیا ممکنه انتقالی بگیرن یا بعضیا قصد ندارن تو این رشته ادامه بدن و اصلا نمیان!!


اون میشه تکمیل ظرفیت

شاید دانشگاه با یکی از نیمسال اول جابه جا کنه ولی به سنجش فکر نکنم ربطی داشته باشه دیگه

----------

